# New Synth ..... THORN from Dmitry Sches .....



## sostenuto (Oct 18, 2017)

Just received intro e-mail, as Tantra owner. Tantra has been so cool, and Dmitry's support so strong, this is hopefully a successful venture ? 

http://dmitrysches.com/products/thorn

No affiliation whatsoever. Just respectful User.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 21, 2017)

Just noticed ... Thorn will be covered _some_ on today's PluginGuru's YT_Livestream. It's always recorded and available later.

(edit) hmmmm... almost like first time through ... Would have preferred more preparation. Noted some pro, some con _ but left me to sort 'Trial' on my own.


----------



## Rap-sody (Oct 21, 2017)

Always better to make up your mind by yourself to see if it really fit your needs.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 22, 2017)

Rap-sody said:


> Always better to make up your mind by yourself to see if it really fit your needs.



 So true, yet after years with Omni2, Absynth5, Massive, still uncovering goodies that 'gurus' found long ago. 
Their impressions make it lots easier to jump _early_, with confidence. The Livestream noted a few issues I may not have picked up without extended usage. 
Intro cost is cool.


----------



## thereus (Oct 22, 2017)

I can’t access the website


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 22, 2017)

thereus said:


> I can’t access the website



Yeah ... crazy. Also happened when Guru Livestream tried at brief review.
Hope all gets resolved quickly. Dimtry S. is really one of the cool and responsive guys around .....

FYI __ *Thorn* is at 1:14:20 sec of the Livestream ... to 1:28:40.
'_Harmonic Additive Synthesis_' .... Hmmmm


----------



## TTU (Apr 14, 2018)

News about Thorn - A new soundset release "Serene Worlds"

"*Serene Worlds*" contains *150* patches and over 180MB noise samples for *Dmitry Sches' Thorn* synthesizer, and is suitable for any contemporary electronic and ambient genres.

Serene worlds contains many exceptional beautiful pads, atmospheres, and soundscapes that sound truly unique thanks to Thorn's additive/wavetable properties combined with the original harmonic oscillator - thorn is capable of some amazingly beautiful sounds. In addition, many of the patches utilize the noise layer to the full extent. Nearly 80 original sound-sources were created just for using this oscillator, using granular methods, and layering multiple sounds with real world recording to aid the atmospheric ambiance of the patches, including bamboo rain sticks, village gongs, synthesized choir samples, flutes, wind chimes, glistening shimmers, etc. Some of the noise oscillators could have as many as 5 layers blended into one source. The goal was to subtlety aid the beauty and power of thorns beautiful unique sound, without ever masking it.

http://touch-the-universe.com/serene-worlds-soundset-for-dmitry-sches-thorn.html

Video Demo: 

Price: $19.95


----------



## Pete Skrade (Apr 17, 2018)

Thorn has a young soul  The brightness and upfrontness of the sounds is young in character. I love a lot of the sounds.


----------



## TTU (Apr 20, 2018)

Thorn is gorgeous. I love the interplay of the harmonic filter and the additive oscillators. They both interact mathematically into a signal that is turned to sound. The osc's don't first generate a sound and then go through the harmonic filter, the HF subtracts or adds from the osc and then turned to sound


----------



## Joe Maron (Apr 26, 2018)

Any idea why the shopping cart is adding a 5% tax to the order? I'm not in the US...


----------



## TTU (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi. It's meant to cover the paypal fee's but is now removed. Cheers


----------

